

Apple exploring all-in-one MagSafe power and data connector - fuzzythinker
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/17/apple_exploring_all_in_one_magsafe_power_and_data_connector.html

======
phunel
Doesn't this already exist? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_over_Ethernet>

~~~
fuzzythinker
Totally different purpose. "Fiber on mag-safe power port" can eliminate
(doesn't have to) the Ethernet port and adds _any_ future ports that can be
multiplexed into fiber's bandwidth. PoE on the other hand can't eliminate the
power port due to:

1\. PoE devices are not common.

2\. Ethernet port will never be as ubiquitous as the power socket.

3\. PoE 2009 is rated 51W max, macbook adapters are rated 60-80W (45W for
Air).

4\. Say future PoE comes out with 110W rating, Apple can't and won't trust all
vendors to follow the standard to eliminate something as important as the
power source.

If the PoE does not eliminate the power port, it adds nothing to existing
macbooks.

~~~
wlesieutre
Magsafe goes up to 85W for displays and 15"/17" laptops.

